# Tacos Al Pastor



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Leftover loin chops were used twice for making tacos.
First batch was some extra spicy Al Pastor.

Mmmm... Yummy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chili, are you using a new web hosting for your pictures? All I can see of your post pics for the last couple of weeks is the dreaded black box with an x. May be my computer but I can see most everyone else's


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Hey Chili, are you using a new web hosting for your pictures? All I can see of your post pics for the last couple of weeks is the dreaded black box with an x. May be my computer but I can see most everyone else's


Yes, I'm using Imgur.
You're the first out of six sites I post on to report an issue.
Don't know what may be your problem viewing the pics.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Yes, I'm using Imgur.
> You're the first out of six sites I post on to report an issue.
> Don't know what may be your problem viewing the pics.


Thx Chile, i'm sure it has to do with some blocking in my computer but it just started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. i was in Venice, La. over the weekend and made a Carne Guisada for Wed night and New Orleans Red Beans and Rice for Fri night. the tournament fed us Thur and Sat. nobody complained, so i guess it was OK. haven't had any trouble seeing your pics. keep up the great work.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll take 3 plates to go please! Heck yeah


----------

